# OEM turbos, and manifolds



## jsher92 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi All, I am not looking to sell these parts here, but would ask if anyone has input on the value of these parts. I have the two turbo's, the manifolds, and dump pipes. The turbos are Garrett A/R42's. Car is a 1992 GTR

Basically everything that isn't needed when converting to a single turbo. 

I am in the United states so i do not think that market is huge for these parts, but is there any value in these parts ? 

Thanks !


----------

